# How To Cut And Make A Thera Band Gold Set



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

HOW TO CUT AND MAKE A THERA BAND GOLD SET


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

very nice. thank you for the video


----------



## islanders888 (Jul 21, 2012)

thank you Hawk, very informative video!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks like the easiest way I've seen so far, I;m still learning.


----------

